# Countryman Knockoffs



## FACTplayers (Mar 13, 2013)

I recently purchased some countryman knockoffs (Pyle) and I have to say, they work great for our high/middle schoolers. However, half of our system is Shure and the other half is Electro-Voice. Does anyone have a suggestion as to where I can find cheap (under $50) countryman knockoffs for EV? I have searched and keep coming up with nothing. Is there a way to re-solder the Shure mics (not the packs) for EV?


----------



## neotrotsky (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm not a fan of Pyle electrics from experience (they will fail at any moment, no matter how careful you are). Their hard-product like rack shelves, stands and the like? Not bad stuff for the price. 

But, for cheaper replacement I've had a little luck with Airwave Technologies. Do a quick search on Amazon and you will find them. They're actually not bad and in some types of units, it's VERY hard to distinguish from the $400 real deal. They are more expensive than the Pyle (they run about $149), but I've heard them work and it's still only a fraction of the cost


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 14, 2013)

Microphone Madness


----------



## Koopdaddy (Mar 17, 2013)

bishopthomas said:


> Microphone Madness



I second this. They were great for us.


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 18, 2013)

On their web site they guarantee them to be as good as the e6. I kept mine and plan on buying more. I installed 8 with Sennheiser body packs in a high school and they have loved them. When I bought mine it was to meet a rider for Bill Cosby and no one knew they weren't the E6's that were on the rider.


----------



## DJZS (Mar 18, 2013)

neotrotsky said:


> I'm not a fan of Pyle electrics from experience (they will fail at any moment, no matter how careful you are). Their hard-product like rack shelves, stands and the like? Not bad stuff for the price.
> But, for cheaper replacement I've had a little luck with Airwave Technologies. Do a quick search on Amazon and you will find them. They're actually not bad and in some types of units, it's VERY hard to distinguish from the $400 real deal. They are more expensive than the Pyle (they run about $149), but I've heard them work and it's still only a fraction of the cost



You can get a Countryman B3 for $150...


----------



## FACTplayers (Mar 19, 2013)

Does anyone know how to switch my EV packs to accept Shure mics or switch the Shure mics to work with EV? According to the wiring diagrams pins 1 and 3 should be switched, but the EV uses a larger resistor. I'm not sure if that will make a difference or not...


----------



## neotrotsky (Mar 19, 2013)

DJZS said:


> You can get a Countryman B3 for $150...



But the B3 is a bit too heavy on the low-end for a lot of voices in my experience, and after shipping the price can be a bit different. Yes, $50 here and there isn't much, but if you're a small venue or are buying a large lot of them, that start to add up quick. Now, I'm not a fan of "cheaping out" but sometimes it's nice to know what the alternatives are that actually work


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 19, 2013)

Wait, the B3 is a lav mic. Are we talking about lavs or headsets here? I had assumed headsets such as the e6, as that's what I associate Countryman with (that and the 85 DI).


----------



## ccm1495 (Mar 19, 2013)

All pro sound sells a cheap head worn microphone to the tune of 89 dollars. (I think I have been quoted $79 in the past) You can get them with almost any connector on them.

Acacia Audio LIZ-TAN Miniature Ear Worn Microphone, Tan - All Pro Sound

The sound quality is nothing special but for applications in which they are in constant danger such as on the heads of high school and middle school students you cant beat the price.


----------



## DJZS (Mar 19, 2013)

bishopthomas said:


> Wait, the B3 is a lav mic. Are we talking about lavs or headsets here? I had assumed headsets such as the e6, as that's what I associate Countryman with (that and the 85 DI).



The B3 actually works quite well as a headset mic too. Have the head of the mic in a similar position to where it would be on the e6, then put a very small piece of clear medical tape on its cable on the persons cheek. run the cable over the ear and down. If handled reasonably well it'll last a long time and give great sound. This is what I've had quite a few schools do who havent had the money for an e6, and they all LOVE them.


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 22, 2013)

DJZS said:


> The B3 actually works quite well as a headset mic too. Have the head of the mic in a similar position to where it would be on the e6, then put a very small piece of clear medical tape on its cable on the persons cheek. run the cable over the ear and down. If handled reasonably well it'll last a long time and give great sound. This is what I've had quite a few schools do who havent had the money for an e6, and they all LOVE them.



That's a very common miking technique, using lav elements. It doesn't make it a headset mic though.


----------



## FACTplayers (Mar 23, 2013)

bishopthomas said:


> That's a very common miking technique, using lav elements. It doesn't make it a headset mic though.



Not at all. We do this for the lav mics we have - I've never been happy with the results. However, it's better than nothing.


----------



## chausman (Mar 23, 2013)

FACTplayers said:


> Not at all. We do this for the lav mics we have - I've never been happy with the results. However, it's better than nothing.



I usually get pretty good results from the lavs on actors faces. Although if I can help it, I'd rather have the Shure elements used as a lav, just because they are so big.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Mar 23, 2013)

Other than wimpy ear loops (apparently they offer a stiffer one if you call in your order) the Madness mics have been fine - they sound good and no failures yet.


----------



## FACTplayers (Mar 23, 2013)

TimmyP1955 said:


> Other than wimpy ear loops (apparently they offer a stiffer one if you call in your order) the Madness mics have been fine - they sound good and no failures yet.



The ear loops are always the biggest weakness. Thats where all of my actors grab/pinch the second they feel the mic is "too loose". Hence why two are now useless and I tape everything.


----------



## AudJ (Mar 23, 2013)

In my opinion, some of the mics referenced are great, but only as a starter set. We have 10 of the Liz-tans in our school, that sound good and worth the $80 if they are handled with great care. However, in 4 years, 3 of them have become unsusable, 2 repaired under warranty, 1 not. We knew cheaping out would give an initial lower cost, but require quicker replacement. The same would apply for many of the other cheap options I have checked out. Our other 8 Akg mics are awesome, but won't work with ev. We just started replacing the acacia's a couple at a time each year with akg's. This plan seems to have fit our low budget, which is typically earned is small grants.


----------

